# My first tutorial > summery glow < heaps of pics ;]



## ch33tah (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi y'all. my name is Victoria. I've been checking this site out for the past few weeks. 

I'm in love with lots of pinky/coral/peachy/golden colours with a really bright green on the bottom lash line. i seem to collect lots of compliments from this combination so i wear it quite often. can be applied lighter for a day look, and then darker with a black eyeliner look for evening.

this is the final look i will show you how to achieve:






here's the tools and colours: 










* face:*
MAC select cover up concealer in NC20
MAC studio stick foundation in NC27
MAC studio fix poweder in NC20
MAC bronzing powder in golden
NARS blush in orgasm

* eyes:*
L'Oreal De Crease eye lid primer
MAC eyeshadow in Phloof!
MAC eyeshdaow in Gleam
MAC eyeshadow in Expensive Pink
MAC eyeshadow in Paradisco (i acutally meant to put Woodwinked as that is what i used in this look, not Paradisco)
L'Oreal Lash Out mascara in black
Cover Girl Lash Exact mascara in black
MAC eyebrow pencil in Fling

and a bunch of brushes and sponges and the ever so helpfullll eyelash curler. ;]

* Lips:*
chap stick (must have!)
NARS lip gloss in Orgasm
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Raspberry Ice (mmmm soo good)
MAC Lip Glass in Viva Glam V

SO first i'll start with the dredded natural face photo. taken in a natural light infront of my lightly curtained window. 





ok, so now that part is out of the way, i'll start with the application of the concealer. I use it to cover up those pesty spots and under eye circles and discoloured under eye skin. i put one small dab on my ring finger and use it to lightly dab over the spots and add a few dots to my under eye area like so. 





it's important to use the ring finger when applying make up to the eye area as it applies the least pressure to the skin. use a soft tapping motion for under eyes as well as over spots. the objective to cover spots is to just cover the red area, not to spread it beyond. the finished concealer look:





As you can see any red spots are now neturalized as well as the light blue-ish skin tone under my eyes looks warmer. 

Next is to apply the foundation. the stick should never be applied directly onto the face. some people use a brush for this, but i prefer to use my hands. i will rub the stick on my three middle fingers until i get a nice layer. like so:





because the foundation is much thicker than a concealer, i will then rub the product between my other three fingers from the other hand to warm up and thin out the product. to apply to my face i take my 6 fingers and lightly tap all over my face avoiding my hair line, but making sure to get the jaw line and below. in this photo i've already blended in some of the foundation, but i went back and put some more dabs on my skin to show how it should look. it's a bit hard to spot, so you may have to look a bit harder :b





to blend, i will use the pads of my finger tips and rub gently in an upward and outward motion. i will use a make up sponge to get the areas around my eyes, hair line, jaw line and then to blend into my neck. 

next i will use my L'Oreal decrase on my eye lids, blending with the pads of my ring finger again. small soft gentle dabbing motions to blend. no rubbing or pulling of the skin. dont want to bring on any more wrinkles! :b in this image you can also see the foundation blending job. this photo was taken in the washroom with the bright lights.





Next is bronzer. i use my mac 187 brush and i will drag it in circular motions in the bronzing powder. i apply the bronzer only in certain areas. my hair line, and the sides and below my cheek bones. as well as my jaw line and a bit dusted across my chin and bridge of my nose. 





this shows the application of the bronzer on the tops of my cheek bone and below my cheeks. i make a pouty face and in the area where my cheeks sink in, i will glide the brush gently in there to create more depth. 

Here is the finished bronzer look in a natural light





next is the blush application. i will use my 187 brush again, after i clean it off on a dry towel to remove any bronzer. again i run the brush in a circular motion over the blush.





i only like to apply the blush to the apples of my cheeks, to get my apples to pop out, i smile. then i use small circular strokes or just simply push the brush gently on the apples.





this is the finished blush look. 





so now the face is complete, it's time to move on to the eyes.

I will first do a layer of Phloof all over the eye lid with my MAC 213 brush





i coat the entire lid from lash line up to brows. using the pads of my ring finger to blend on the inner corners of my eyes.





the completed look is this:





i will then clean off the brush on a dry towel and use Gleam:





i will apply gleam from my lash line up to the crease in my eye lid. 
it should look like this when done:





again, i will dust off my brush and then i will use Expensive Pink to line the crease of my eye lid, using the wiper motion. 





once that is done, i will use a dab of woodwinked in the center of my eye lid, from my lash line to the crease. just a small dab of the brush. i will then use a lighter softer un used brush to gently blend all the colours over my eyelid. the completed look should be this:





next is the fun part :b
I take a small pointed blending tool and rub LOTS of shimmermoss all over it





i will then line the lower lash line, and the wetter eyelid area just above my lower lashes with Shimmermoss. I also take a soft black eye liner and do the tightline method to my upperlids.
the final look is this:





then i curl and apply a coat of Cover Girl Lash Exact, let it dry, then apply a layer of L'Oreal Lash Out. For a day look, less mascara of course, but for light, go mascara heavy. i also fill in my brows with MAC eyebrow pencil in Fling.





so this is the look, in natural light, with a flash. no lips yet, that will come





for lips, i went two ways, the first thing is a light application of chap stick. i really dont like the way straight lip gloss feels on my lips, plus it's very dry up here in Canada, and with out a bit of chap stick my lips can get pretty dry. So for this next pic I used Viva Glam V lip glass, which give me a very dark, almost berry colour. not really for day time.





so i wiped it off , put on some chap stick, and used the NARS lipgloss in Orgasm, then put a dab of the Lancome juicy tubes in the centre of my bottom lip for extra shine. the Nars is more peachy/golden which i like more. I'm not a big lip girl really. mostly just chap stick and a weeeeee bit of gloss. 






so here's the mandatory 100% finished glamour shot pose. :b






I hope you have enjoyed my first tutorial. it was definately a great and fun way to take up a good hour of my afternoon. ;]

I'm sure i'll post more another time. for now, i've gotta go make some dinner and go out for some BEER! wooo.


-victoria


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 29, 2006)

that is sooo hot... i love the colors you used....


----------



## angelica (Jun 29, 2006)

These colors look so good on you ...and your eyes freakin' ROCK!!!


----------



## ch33tah (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks guys. :-D


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

You have lovely skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Caffy (Jun 30, 2006)

I love your eyes..your beautiful!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 30, 2006)

love it!!!! it so nice n shimmery! u look wow


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 30, 2006)

That is so soft and pretty and glowy!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 30, 2006)

one of my fav tuts. looks very pretty and i love the last pic and the others, too


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 30, 2006)

The colors of ur eyes... Just stunning. i love the look too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so glowy


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Victoria! Awesome tutorial!! I'm so glad I turned you onto Specktra, hehe... ;-)


----------



## linkas (Jun 30, 2006)

Pretty, pretty, pretty!!!!!!! I love this look!


----------



## ch33tah (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Hey Victoria! Awesome tutorial!! I'm so glad I turned you onto Specktra, hehe... ;-)_

 
Hi Jules! Thanks soo much for showing me this site! I've spent wayyyyy too long on this forum. More than doa some days!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh btw, a MAC Pro Store is opening up in the mall I go to on July 1 !!!!!! I'm going to go there after work and check it out! I'm soo excited!

How's Heidiland? Did you see my reply on doa in the girlie topic? 

Oh and can you please email me some of your photos in high res too? I'd love to print some of them out and hang them in my bedroom. Especially the grassy/flower photos! 

speak soon! <3


----------



## Bowker2 (Jun 30, 2006)

wonderful! my favorite new tutorial! You are a shimmery mermaid nymph and i love your cheekbones/hair.
greata job


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 30, 2006)

I loved this tutorial! You are so pretty, you remind me of someone (a celeb) but I can't put my finger on it. It will come to me if I check out this tut long enough lol! Thanks so much for this it turned out great, please do more if you get a chance!


----------



## ch33tah (Jun 30, 2006)

^^ Thanks. I get that I look like Chloe Sevigny a lot. but after google image searching, and only finding photos of her giving some dude a blow job, and a tonne of naked pics O) I just can't see it. :b


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 30, 2006)

Hehe, you look like a much prettier version of Chloe Sevigny (who, in case you didn't know, was a Viva Glam spokesmodel!) 
Nice tutorial - your skin looks ultra glowy.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 30, 2006)

This is amazing. I really want to try this. Thanks!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow you did great and look realy amazing!!! i luv luv luv this tut!!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jun 30, 2006)

gorgeous...you have the most amazing eyes ever. You look like apretty mermaid =D And i can definitley see some chloe in you!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 30, 2006)

Love the tutorial. Thanks for taking the time to make it


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 30, 2006)

This is such a great tutorial, thanks for posting! Your eyes are amazing!


----------



## faifai (Jul 1, 2006)

your skin and eyes look so good! your tutorial is very easy to follow as well.

and of course you get this a lot, but i love how your eyes are two different colors.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 
_your skin and eyes look so good! your tutorial is very easy to follow as well.

and of course you get this a lot, but i love how your eyes are two different colors._

 

Thank you. my skin drives me crazy though. the pre-pms break outs get me every time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my eyes... it's a condition called heterochromia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterochromia

this site will tell you all about it.

it's pretty cool. 8)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 1, 2006)

You've got beautiful eyes and the e/s enhances them well. BTW, I think you look better than Chloe


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 1, 2006)

it looks awesome! you are gorgeous! thank you for this


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jul 1, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## veilchen (Jul 1, 2006)

You look so pretty! Great tutorial, you've explained everything so neatly!


----------



## Ambi (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice tutorial. You look very Scandinavian :]


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jul 1, 2006)

This is a great tutorial!  I love it.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_Nice tutorial. You look very Scandinavian :]_

 

well my mom is part norwegian and austrian! 8)


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Jul 3, 2006)

your eyes are pretty! they're like yuna's from final fantasy


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 3, 2006)

this is damn hot tutorial. i love it!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 
_well my mom is part norwegian and austrian! 8)_

 
haha i was gonna say you looked swedish or something!

amazing tutorial!


----------



## sharla (Jul 3, 2006)

this is gorgeouss, you are gorgeous, not to mention a fellow calgarian


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharla* 
_this is gorgeouss, you are gorgeous, not to mention a fellow calgarian _

 

Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you gone to the new MAC store @ Chinook? I was there yeterday but I spent my $$ on some new Diesel shirts @ Underground and didnt have enough in my budget to spend on any new makeup. I found a few pigments that I want to buy!!! The ppl who work there are nice, but I found the music to be wayyyy too loud. It's a tiny make up store, not a dance club. lol.


----------



## sharla (Jul 3, 2006)

yup, ive been there a few times
i was there on the opening day, and its tiiiiiiny and so crowded, i didnt notice the music, though


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 3, 2006)

thankyou this is a very nice tutorial what nar blush did u use


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_thankyou this is a very nice tutorial what nar blush did u use_

 

orgasm. it's soo awesome. and the lip gloss is great too!


----------



## mandalinn (Jul 3, 2006)

Awesome tut!  Love the colors on you and great tips!


----------



## Pinkdaze (Jul 4, 2006)

This is amazing! You look so pretty


----------



## Nolee (Jul 5, 2006)

Very beautiful..
love how it's so shimmery and glowy, nice eyes btw!
thank u so much for posting


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 5, 2006)

that's really cool, you have great skin!

it's so natural, you're lucky you're blonde enough not to need to wear eyeliner...very pretty


----------



## Pei (Jul 5, 2006)

This is probably one of the best tut I'd ever seen. 
I enjoyed it VERY much! Thank u pretty!


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 11, 2006)

I am really liking this look.. you look gorgeous; colorful but natural  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## clementine (Jul 26, 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH THAT YOU SHARED SO MANY USEFUL TIPS WITH US.

Your are so stunning...
Please keep posting further FOTD's...


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Jul 26, 2006)

Great tutorial.  I`m in Calgary too!!!  I love the eyes, I`m gonna try that look soon.  You should try NARS Laguna bronzer.  I have very similar skin coloring to you and I find its perfect.  It would be beautiful on you.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jess-ee-ka* 
_Great tutorial.  I`m in Calgary too!!!  I love the eyes, I`m gonna try that look soon.  You should try NARS Laguna bronzer.  I have very similar skin coloring to you and I find its perfect.  It would be beautiful on you._

 

Hey nice to meet you! what do you do here in calgary? school? work?

I'm most probably going to stop by the NARS counter @ holt's and check out some more stuff. i really love the packaging of their products. 

what makes the Laguna bronzer so good? is it a powder or a cream/gel?
I'm soo sad that my HG bronzer gel by Rimmel didn't come out this year. I bought it a few years back and it was absolutely amazing. I got the MAC bronze fx liquid but i dont find it anywhere near as good.


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 26, 2006)

MY God you did sooo great on this.......can't believe it's your first


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksstavros* 
_MY God you did sooo great on this.......can't believe it's your first_

 
Thanks!!!

tbh, it was not my first time showing steps in makeup application. i've done that a bazillion times. 8) the taking photos between steps gets a bit werid after so long, very time consuming.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 
_Hey nice to meet you! what do you do here in calgary? school? work?

I'm most probably going to stop by the NARS counter @ holt's and check out some more stuff. i really love the packaging of their products. 

what makes the Laguna bronzer so good? is it a powder or a cream/gel?
I'm soo sad that my HG bronzer gel by Rimmel didn't come out this year. I bought it a few years back and it was absolutely amazing. I got the MAC bronze fx liquid but i dont find it anywhere near as good.




_

 
Hey, nice to meet you too!  I have lived here for 4 years.  I'm a banker with an expensive makeup addiction.....I love it here.  What about you?

Definitely stop by Holt's.  If at all possible, get Jen at Stila to help you.  She's awesome and knows so much.  You'll love her.  Or Leah at NARS is great too.  Don't talk to the Bobbi Brown girls....they're all bitches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What makes Laguna bronzer so good?  I'm not really sure what it is.  Its got a slight shimmer to it and I've just found that its the perfect bronze for my fair skin.  Its really easy to apply as well.  I was told once by a NARS makeup artist to put on bronzer in a "3" shape on both sides of your face and Laguna looks PERFECT when done this way.  Check it out as well as Penny Lane cream blush, Sin powder blush.  And check out some of the shadows at Stila....oh there's so much to tell you about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyways, this is probably much too long so I will wrap it up.  Nice to meet ya.  Great tutorial.  I'm stealing this look tomorrow.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jess-ee-ka* 
_Hey, nice to meet you too!  I have lived here for 4 years.  I'm a banker with an expensive makeup addiction.....I love it here.  What about you?

Definitely stop by Holt's.  If at all possible, get Jen at Stila to help you.  She's awesome and knows so much.  You'll love her.  Or Leah at NARS is great too.  Don't talk to the Bobbi Brown girls....they're all bitches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What makes Laguna bronzer so good?  I'm not really sure what it is.  Its got a slight shimmer to it and I've just found that its the perfect bronze for my fair skin.  Its really easy to apply as well.  I was told once by a NARS makeup artist to put on bronzer in a "3" shape on both sides of your face and Laguna looks PERFECT when done this way.  Check it out as well as Penny Lane cream blush, Sin powder blush.  And check out some of the shadows at Stila....oh there's so much to tell you about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyways, this is probably much too long so I will wrap it up.  Nice to meet ya.  Great tutorial.  I'm stealing this look tomorrow._

 

hehehe. I've been living here for nearly 7 years coming up September. I'm a fitness consultant also with an expensive make up addiction.  

I will def. go check out the make up on pay day :b thanks for the tips!

and enjoy the make up look for tomorrow!

ciao!


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, that was totally _the best_ tute I've read on here. Not only were you amazingly thorough, but you also explained _why_ we should do certain things.
And I still stand by my statement that you look like Cate Blanchett. Except even more stunning. (Which I hadn't though possible.)
Soo glad you decided to join Specktra and please please keep posting tutorials!


----------



## Ariankara (Aug 3, 2006)

It's Beautiful! And I love your eyes! it's same of me!!!


----------



## janelle811 (Aug 3, 2006)

that looks so nice, I love it!!!!  I need to try that look out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look so nice in bottom pic, and you look so much like Kate Hudson in it too


----------



## Street Angel (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you so much for the step by step photos.  They were really helpful.  You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## KillerV (Aug 4, 2006)

thank you! i can use all the help!lol


----------



## hinna (Aug 4, 2006)

The finished look is stunning, but you did the tutorial steps really well too. Very detailed and helpful. Thankyou.


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 4, 2006)

Very good tutorial and you are beautiful girl.


----------



## i_luv_hedgehogs (Sep 24, 2006)

this is amazing.. i def. will try it out!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow I loved the results of your glowy skin.  This was fantastic!!!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 29, 2006)

I have to try this out!


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 29, 2006)

That look is beautiful, thanks so much for the tutorial.


----------



## adorkable (Dec 31, 2006)

I love this look! Now I can't wait for spring.


----------



## lambee (Dec 31, 2006)

I have (almost) all of those colors.  You look lovely. I have completely different coloring than you, but I think I'm going to try this combo of colors.

By the way, I was curious as to how you were going to use three glosses!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm a chapstick-and-gloss kind of girl, too.

You look great, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 3, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## user79 (Jan 3, 2007)

So pretty.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 23, 2007)

This is beautiful!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

soooooooooo glowy!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 24, 2007)

wow this is a great look!


----------



## sewprecocious (Mar 24, 2007)

thats such a pretty makeup!! so fresh and summery

i'd definitely wear it!


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 8, 2007)

lovely! your make up reminds me of a mermaid


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 8, 2007)

Beautiful!  And your eyes are so neat!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 8, 2007)

great job! the colors look awesome!


----------



## CubNan (Apr 9, 2007)

you look great!  Nice tut


----------



## Jot (Aug 7, 2007)

I loved this so much i went and bought these colours!
it looks fab and thanks to the instructions i can have a go myself!


----------



## anjaok (Aug 7, 2007)

beautiful and natural! i think i need to go shopping


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 8, 2007)

very pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelaia (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful! Love the colour of your eyes.


----------



## Chocolatemousse (Aug 11, 2007)

pretty look


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 12, 2007)

This is so beautiful. You have such pretty eyes!


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 28, 2007)

so pretty!  great tutorial!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 29, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## sarathan (Sep 3, 2007)

This is probably my 10th time looking at your tutorial, lol.... I just *love* it!


----------



## nico (Jul 30, 2008)

I love your tutorials so much!


----------

